# Cảnh báo: Người dùng tinh chất hàu Oyster Plus sẽ mua phải hàng trôi nổi nếu bỏ qua tin này



## nusy (20/4/18)

_*Để phân biệt tinh chất hàu Oyster Plus chính hãng và sản phẩm trôi nổi, không rõ nguồn gốc khách hàng cần dựa vào các đặc điểm chính dưới đây.*_

Chỉ cần lên mạng gõ từ khóa “tinh chất hàu Oyster Plus”, trong vòng nửa giây sẽ cho ra rất nhiều nơi bán sản phẩm khiến người mua gặp khó khăn trong việc lực chọn. Bởi nếu không tìm hiểu cẩn thận có thể sẽ mua nhầm hàng trôi nổi, hàng nhái. Theo đó, nhằm giúp bạn có thể lựa chọn được tinh chất hàu Oyster Plus chính hãng, đừng quên tham khảo bài viết sau:

*Thứ nhất: Tem chống hàng giả*

Nếu là sản phẩm Oyster Plus chính hãng sẽ có tem chống hàng giả của nhãn hàng Goodhealth hay còn gọi là tem 7 màu (tem hologram) dán trên lọ sản phẩm.

Đặc điểm nhận dạng tem chính hãng: Tem có hình bầu dục, in chữ Goodhealth – Naturally New Zealand, khi nhìn dưới ánh sáng có phản quang lấp lánh. Ngược lại, hàng trôi nổi sẽ không có tem chứng nhận này. 




_Sản phẩm Oyster Plus chính hãng có tem chống hàng giả dán trên hộp_​
*Thứ 2: Tem nhãn phụ bằng tiếng Việt*

Hàng chính hãng luôn có tem nhãn phụ bằng tiếng Việt (đó là quy định bắt buộc đối với hàng nhập khẩu).

Đặc điểm: Tem nhãn phụ có ghi đầy đủ nội dung tên sản phẩm, thành phần, công dụng, hướng dẫn sử dụng, hạn sử dụng sản phẩm, công ty sản xuất, công ty nhập khẩu và phân phối....

Đặc biệt là thông tin về giấy XNCB (giấy xác nhận của Cục VSATTP và Cục Quản lý Dược – Bộ Y tế) cấp giấy chứng nhận, xác nhận sản phẩm được phép lưu hành trên thị trường. Theo đó, những sản phẩm được cấp giấy chứng nhận mới đủ điều kiện an toàn đối với người sử dụng và được chứng nhận bởi cơ quan quản lý nhà nước – cụ thể Bộ Y tế. Tất nhiên. Đối với hàng trôi nổi sẽ không có chứng nhận này và chẳng có cơ quan nào đảm bảo an toàn cho người dùng!




_Tem nhãn phụ tiếng Việt – một trong những cách nhận biết tinh chất hàu Oyster Plus chính hãng_​
Thực tế đã có những nơi bán hàng trôi nổi không rõ nguồn gốc và sao chép toàn bộ nội dung của tem nhãn phụ của sản phẩm chính hãng để đánh lừa khách hàng. Đối với tem nhãn phụ hàng chính hãng chữ được in màu xanh đen trên nền giấy decal trắng, chữ in sắc nét rõ ràng. Với hàng giả, tem phụ được in bằng chữ màu đen, mờ nhạt, không rõ nét!




_Tem nhãn phụ hàng thật được in bằng màu xanh đen trên giấy decal trắng_​
Nếu không có tem nhãn phụ với đầy đủ các nội dung này, khách hàng nên cảnh giác bởi hàng trôi nổi ngoài thị trường kém chất lượng được rao bán tràn lan với giá rất rẻ. Vì vậy, là người tiêu dùng thông thái, bạn chắc chắn sẽ biết lựa chọn sản phẩm nào tốt nhất cho sức khỏe của mình và người thân rồi đúng không?

*Thứ 3: Check mã barcode (mã vạch)*

Hiện nay có rất nhiều phần mềm check mã barcode như icheck hoặc barcode Việt để kiểm tra mã vạch của sản phẩm. Sản phẩm Oyster Plus chính hãng được nhập khẩu nguyên hộp từ New Zealand (không phải từ Úc như một số thông tin trên mạng), mã vạch của sản phẩm có xuất xứ từ New Zealand sẽ bắt đầu từ 940 – 949. Theo đó, sản phẩm Oyster Plus chính hãng sẽ có mã vạch rõ ràng như sau:




_Mã vạch sản phẩm chính hãng luôn sắc nét, rõ ràng_​
Nếu dùng phần mềm check mã vạch sẽ hiện ra đầy đủ thông tin về sản phẩm như sau:




_Thông tin sản phẩm Oyster Plus trên phần mềm check mã vạch_​
Tuy nhiên, việc dùng các phần mềm check code chỉ mang tính tham khảo và không mang tính chất quyết định đến chất lượng sản phẩm.

Trên là những đặc điểm giúp khách hàng phân biệt được hàng thật và hàng nhái trên thị trường, đặc biệt tinh chất hàu Oyster Plus nhằm giúp người mua dễ dàng lựa chọn được sản phẩm chính hãng tốt cho sức khỏe của mình và người thân. 



​
Tinh chất hàu Oyster Plus Goodhealth với chiết xuất từ 100% hàu thiên nhiên, được thu hoạch từ vùng nước biển của đất nước New Zealand - là nơi có vùng biển sạch bậc nhất thế giới. Sản phẩm đã được xử lý, tách bỏ kim loại nặng, giữ lại những dưỡng chất có lợi cho sức khỏe.


_Tinh chất hàu Oyster Plus chứa các vitamin và khoáng chất như: kẽm, sắt, kali, vitamin A, B, taurine… đặc biệt là hàm lượng kẽm dồi dào._
_Tinh chất hàu Oyster Plus giúp tăng cường số lượng và cải thiện chất lượng tinh trùng, hỗ trợ điều trị vô sinh hiếm muộn._
_Tinh chất hàu Oyster Plus giúp cơ thể sản xuất testosterone nội sinh, tăng cường sinh lực phái mạnh, ngăn ngừa các hiện tượng mãn dục sớm ở nam giới. Ngoài ra, sản phẩm còn giúp phòng ngừa các bệnh liên quan đến tuyến tiền liệt như: viêm, ung thư tuyến tiền liệt…_
_Nguồn: sinhconkhoe_


----------



## hong nhung (20/4/18)




----------



## Bảo Bình (27/11/19)

Nếu là sản phẩm Oyster Plus chính hãng sẽ có tem chống hàng giả của nhãn hàng Goodhealth hay còn gọi là tem 7 màu (tem hologram) dán trên lọ sản phẩm.


----------

